# Idiots in a VW



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article ... -race.html






And "why is the a VW Golf on the track?" hilarious comment by the commentator


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha I loved that it was so funny lol "i dont like it" lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Poor blonde sounds terrified! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Poor blonde sounds terrified! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Which is what makes it sound even so much more funny! lol

J
xx


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't understand how endangering other peoples lives can be assessed as funny


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh here we go.......

*goes and sits on the naughty bench leaving my sense of humour behind*

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

As well as bullying his (ex?) girlfriend it would have been hilarious if exiting the pit lane, without crash helmet, harness and reinforced fuel tank, they were rear ended by a race car at 140mph, very likely if they had crossed the white line.


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Complete bellends.
Scaring your girlfriend, endangering lives and ruining over people's day that they worked hard for.
Yeah, hilarious.

Read his quote as well about living one day at a time, ignorant little a-hole doesn't seem to understand what he's done.
What an absolute helmet


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dont think anyones life was in any grave danger, I mean people go round the nurburgring all the time in totally standard cars. The other drivers are professional racing drivers and would avoid colisions with this moron fairly easily.

What is disturbing is his complete lack of respect for other peoples property. And complete lack of respect for his passangers. :?

What a complete cock.

Also, if you are going to be a bigger cock and film it, hold the phone the correct way [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

it wasn't even his car, I think she said you're going to crash my car at one point. total recklessness


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Kent police have arrested him for false imprisonment.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

He defended his actions with the following statement "I live every day like it's my last"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...VW-Polo-Brands-Hatch-circuit-middle-race.html


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Daily Mail. It's not necessarily news.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Dont think anyones life was in any grave danger, .......................


 Oh Contrare!

Assuming the 'driver didn't have an ARDS license he could have easily crossed the white line going uphill towards the left hand side as the approach to the summit is totally blind and second nature in the UK would be to pull over to the left. Especially as there is a wide run-off on the left towards the Paddock Hill Grandstand exit/entrance.
The occupants had no 'normal' race car protection of a hard hat, full harness, HANS, nor a reinforced/protected full tank so if hit at 140mph then the hysterical ex girlfriend who was leaning over to the driver would certainly be sent through the windscreen or have crippling spinal and cranial injuries if she did survive at all.

The other drivers would of course take avoiding action but they would expect any car exiting the pit to be accelerating very hard and holding over to the far right for the blind summit.


----------



## SamVNH (Jun 18, 2014)

What a complete helmet...

Although his girlfriend only seemed concerned about getting in trouble and damaging her car, rather than, you know, dying and all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milanonick (Sep 15, 2013)

He's a complete ball bag. Far from funny.


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

On the youtube vid someone has posted that you can only see one person in the car with helmet on - just looking at the video it doesn't seem like there are others in the car


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

read about it in the Motoring News this week,,,, can anybody really find this prat funny..


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

whitty said:


> On the youtube vid someone has posted that you can only see one person in the car with helmet on - just looking at the video it doesn't seem like there are others in the car


Is that footage from one of the beetles? The video on the interwebs clearly shows the lass going completely boolu

And while I'm at it, the man needs a slap:
http://www.courier.co.uk/Brands-Hatch-g ... story.html


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

Mr Funk said:


> whitty said:
> 
> 
> > On the youtube vid someone has posted that you can only see one person in the car with helmet on - just looking at the video it doesn't seem like there are others in the car
> ...


The footage from the track - got a screengrab

But as people have been arrested etc, must have been a genuine incident


----------



## Turbo_lag (May 23, 2014)

Seems everyone in here is upset about what COULD have happened. :?


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, what COULD have happened is that he caused injury to any of the people he recklessly involved.
What DID happen is that he ruined a lot time, effort and money.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Dick steals car, drives at 100 mph in a 30 zone, just misses cyclist at a t junction, continues and nearly runs down mum and pram, carries on and almost goes head on to side of a bus, further down the road narrowly misses a couple crossing on a zebra, however, didn't actually hit anyone, so that's fine..... :roll: It COULD have been far worse.

Ok, not an exact comparison to this moron on a track, but, he's a dick and I hope he got what he deserved!

Just like the tw**s in my local morrisons doing donuts, and handbrake turns! But it's ok they're not hurting anyone are they?

[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

whats wrong w donuts and hand brakes if you not bothering anyone [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oldguy said:


> Dick steals car, drives at 100 mph in a 30 zone, just misses cyclist at a t junction, continues and nearly runs down mum and pram, carries on and almost goes head on to side of a bus, further down the road narrowly misses a couple crossing on a zebra, however, didn't actually hit anyone, so that's fine..... :roll: It COULD have been far worse.
> 
> Ok, not an exact comparison to this moron on a track, but, he's a dick and I hope he got what he deserved!
> 
> ...


I didnt think I was the only one laughing at this...... admit it

J
xx


----------

